# DC Ares vs Saint Seiya Ares



## Castiel (Oct 26, 2008)

in my thread in the MBD those two were picked as the strongest out of all the version of Ares.

1). base intro strengths

2). full on battle of the gods with all power and bloodlust

*DC Ares:*




*Saint Seiya Ares:*


----------



## Orion (Oct 26, 2008)

Godwave wins the second battle.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 27, 2008)

Dc ares takes both


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

SS Ares takes both.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

SS ares takes first,ss ares however is not winning against the godwave.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree with Feitan.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

SS Ares still takes this. Infinite Big Will>nearly infinite Godwave.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

And ares has actually shown infinite power since?o yeah never,godwave created beyond universal forces and all the dc god pantheons ect speed force and ever superpower in dc...and still has enough power leftover to make one ruler of reality hell the godwave had enough power to be as strong as it was when it the old gods were destroyed...the ones who split the source.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> And ares has actually shown infinite power since?



Cosmo has been stated to be infinite in multiple sources, shown to be able to create Universes and warp reality even not getting into the strongest ones. A Big Will user erased reality with a handwave, without his armor....in short, without all his power.

Not that I take very seriously a power which has slammed by everybody to the point of being ignored by writers since.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

It hard to judge seiya sometimes because of all its ''infinites''and sometimes lack of real feats,all I know is that the godwave after empowering a infinite field of energy(the quantam field)an infinite dimension of speed(speedforce)making every single god and demigod in dc and after giving every single person in dc super powers...still had enough power left over to be able to give the user the power to destroy the 4th world....which houses every single mortal universe in  dc and is multi billions of times bigger than normal universes,nothing Ive seen from any ss char leads me to believe they are greater then that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> all I know is that the godwave after empowering a infinite field of energy(the quantam field)an infinite dimension of speed(speedforce)making every single god and demigod in dc and after giving every single person in dc super powers...



And I hear all those implications were ignored by writers ever after, as it would be easy to bring them up again with Captain Atom's multiple reappearances and the recent Death of the New Gods storyline.



> still had enough power left over to be able to give the user the power to destroy the 4th world....



Did this actually happen?



> which houses every single mortal universe in  dc and is multi billions of times bigger than normal universes



I'd like proof of this.


----------



## Wesker (Oct 27, 2008)

Where is your proof that ss ares has infinite power?


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

Charcan said:


> And I hear all those implications were ignored by writers ever after, as it would be easy to bring them up again with Captain Atom's multiple reappearances and the recent Death of the New Gods storyline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its never been ignored as far as I know he still to this day has the godwave so I don't see how they would have retconned it but still let him use it,it didn't happen because the last remaining old golds and takion managed to stop him before he gained true godhood with it(pretty much plot)but we know for sure it was going to happen,
and here you go
,new gods are giants compared to planets...imagine how big their planets are compared to ours.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Keeper of Seven Keys said:


> Where is your proof that ss ares has infinite power?



When it is the power of the ever-expanding universe itself, which can be expanded just as well to the point of challenging universal creators/erasers, and has started the Big Bang as related in canon material relating the past of the series, that does lend it credibility.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

Having the power of a big bang is far from infinite in comparison to comics infinites...hell the quantam field itself has the power of the big bang and the godwave created that.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> Its never been ignored as far as I know he still to this day has the godwave



I sure don't remember the Godwave being mentioned seeing how the Oans, Speedforcers and the Gods and their backstories have been so prominent lately with multiple events and retcons. Should be easy to do.



> the last remaining old golds and takion managed to stop him before he gained true godhood with it(pretty much plot)but we know for sure it was going to happen



So he never had it fully and its true power was never shown either? 

And unless Ares (or someone else of his caliber) has been shown to destroy the 4th World with it, then he can't and it's all speculation. Highfather himself never claimed it was infinite.



> Having the power of a big bang is far from infinite in comparison to comics infinites...hell the quantam field itself has the power of the big bang and the godwave created that.



Easy thing, show me Ares or someone of his exact Godwave-toting class replicating Monarch's feat casually (since Monarch would be a billionth of his power with this logic) and I'll concede. I'm fine with considering SS Ares Universal level with what I know of him and beings weaker than him.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

Its true power was described by people who know it(higherfather)and in naration.....there is no denying the godwave had that kind of power,not sure what you want me to do with that considering again the whole point of the story was that he got stopped otherwise he would have been ruler of the 5th world after the 4th was destroyed....tons of people on saint seiya don't actually show infinite cosmo power but we assume they can...your being a bit hypocritical if the godwave created the quantam field then it had the power to equal monarch,the godwave came from the source...I mean I can show you what a fraction of the source is capable of if you want.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> Its true power was described by people who know it(higherfather)and in naration.....



Did Ares ever wield the full power of it, or is this like the Silver Surfer with the PC, just with less feats?



> there is no denying the godwave had that kind of power,not sure what you want me to do with that considering again the whole point of the story was that he got stopped otherwise he would have been ruler of the 5th world after the 4th was destroyed....tons of people on saint seiya don't actually show infinite cosmo power but we assume they can...your being a bit hypocritical if the godwave created



I'm not crazy on the whole infinite power=invincibility thing, it's thrown around like cheap candy here lately. But when the New God authority never goes as far as call it infinite when describing the danger of Darkseid having it, and then it's never shown to be at the level of crazy Hal wielding the Battery which "should" be nothing to the Godwave, then what?



> the quantam field then it had the power to equal monarch,the godwave came from the source...I mean I can show you what a fraction of the source is capable of if you want.



I'd rather see what Ares himself can or can't do with it. If Ares was this cosmic recipient you make him out to be, he'd have replicated Mxy's feat of undoing and redoing the universe with a joke bomb when threatened by whoever, but I'm not seeing it. This seems to be the speculation thread, and those are fail. Feats aside, just with canon statements Ares never wielded infinite power and neither would have Darkseid even if it's not been ignored to hell.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

He didn't remake the universe because again he got stopped before bringing the entire godwave into himself...he was in a state of transformation and two old gods you know the same race of beings who split the freaking source in half aka beings with power so far beyond the realm of infinite its not even right to use that kind of word on them stopped him along with the avatar of the source itself(takion)they are the only ones ever known to hold off the godwave,ares can canonically call on the power of the godwave hell he is the one who allowed wonderwoman to use it once,if he does that ares won't have a defense unless you can show him standing up to a force several orders above universal infinite power,again the godwave was spawned from the source...the person who created the entire 4th world and all its new gods so its not hard to see his power able to unmake it.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> He didn't remake the universe because again he got stopped before bringing the entire godwave into himself...



So when it's shown the Godwave has degrees of power like the Power Cosmic and Ares never canonically got or showed the full power of it, which was stated to not be infinite despite your claims of it being far above infinity, why do you assume him having that kind of power here?

Rampant speculation thread.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

Right,near infinite for 4th world gods is beyond infinite for 3rd world(our kind of world)people,a fraction of the source gives a person control over all time/space in the 3rd world essentially making them a god over the multiverse,theres no speculation the godwave created the quantam field the godwave created the speed force,the godwave was only stopped by people far beyond what you can show of ss characters powers the godwave was described in naration as making one god we know for a fucking fact he was going to destroy the 4th world with its power,you can bitch and moan all you want your pretty little boy from saint seiya gets a mudhole stomped into him by a far greater power.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> god over the multiverse



I believe that when you post proof instead of rambling, it's not as if the DCverse is shy of showcasing feats like that, Parallax absorbed the Battery and became multiversal, Emperor Joker absorbed most of an Imp's power and did universal stunts, Ares vaguely wielded the Godwave to an unknown degree and then did functionally what?



> the godwave was described in naration as making one god



Tells me nothing.



> we know for a fucking fact he was going to destroy the 4th world with its power



Statements are more valid than feats. Got it.



> you can bitch and moan all you want



Is that what you call requesting proof of the actual performance of Ares instead of assumptions? You ?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 27, 2008)

feitan said:


> pretty little boy from saint seiya



Now let's be reasonable, he looks pretty manly by SS standards.  Seriously, have you seen SS Zeus?  Holy fuck, he makes Griffith look like the embodiment of testosterone.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Now let's be reasonable, he looks pretty manly by SS standards.  *Seriously, have you seen SS Zeus?  Holy fuck, he makes Griffith look like the embodiment of testosterone.*



Now, now... let's not make statements that we can't take back later on.

While Zeus' armor certainly is more fabulous than Griffith's, his face still looks a whole lot manlier.


----------



## Orion (Oct 27, 2008)

Charcan said:


> I believe that when you post proof instead of rambling, it's not as if the DCverse is shy of showcasing feats like that, Parallax absorbed the Battery and became multiversal, Emperor Joker absorbed most of an Imp's power and did universal stunts, Ares vaguely wielded the Godwave to an unknown degree and then did functionally what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its hard to have more then statements...because again for the 3rd time if he would have been succesful no one would have stopped him...the universe would have been gone....and here you go a fraction of the source the worlogog,,,,merely a fraction of the source gives all infinite control over all space time,heres a fraction of the worlogog which is only a fraction of the source...thats right it stopped a big bang forever in time...without much effort,the godwave came from the same power source....it was only stopped by the combined efforts of the olds gods+an avatar of the source himself+the wills/powers of every being in the universe..I will admit that the godwave didn't have many many feats however seeing the opposition it needed to be stopped and the fact that it came from the very creator of the 4th world there is no reason it couldn't have destroyed it,I think the main confusion alot of people seem to get is that dc unlike alot of other companies has much higher planes of existance that transcend the usual 3rd dimension place,which is why someone can use ''all creation''but have someone from the 4th world even higher in power...because to the 4th world denizen all creation from the 3rd world...isn't close to their 4th world universe.


----------



## Fang (Oct 27, 2008)

DC Ares destroys in both scenarios.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 28, 2008)

It seems to me that Warlogog < Source = Godwive = Anti - Life < Lucifer = Michael < Great Evil Beast = Presence


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 28, 2008)

There is alot more to consider mike but primarily yess


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

feitan said:


> Its hard to have more then statements...because again for the 3rd time if he would have been succesful no one would have stopped him...the universe would have been gone....



So...by your admission he does NOT have this godwave thingy?  Because if he did, then the DCverse would be over?  No other old gods, new gods, or heroes, or even villians stopped him from using this?  Because the level of power you are laying out just can't be beat, if fragments of it create god-esque beings.  

This is what you are saying?


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 28, 2008)

He had it at the height of his power, which is the situation in the 2nd match. Also I wasn't attempting to list everything in that list.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 28, 2008)

But how close to completely absorbing godwave did he get?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> But how close to completely absorbing godwave did he get?



This. Thanos both managed to completelly assemble the IG in canon and displayed total control of all of its power and individual features of it, with a host of feats to his name. Ares doesn't showcase, which would be handy to know how well he'd be especially when it's revealed the Source itself considers the Bleed to be an obstacle and needs to go the hard way to start a small multiverse by manipulating lesser beings.


----------



## Orion (Oct 29, 2008)

The source hardly considers the bleed an obstacle,creating a multiverse is not a challenge at all for the source im not sure where you got that from the challenge was reuniting with himself and not obliterating the multiverse,he created the plane which houses the entire multiverse and more and all 200k+of its galactus level beings and a fraction of the source basically makes one god within the main dcu multiverse,the source likes to be subtle at times...for why we do not know he could have simply went and killed every newgod himself...he didn't he sent a herald to do it the entire ordeal seemed like a game to him at times.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 29, 2008)

My first question still stands. Not obliterating? That wasn't stated anywhere. The Source wasn't god in the DCU if it can't directly merge with a part of itself without trauma and multiversal phenomena prevents it from even reaching it directly, as it had been trying since that event. So it seems too complex to call what Ares would have done without direct feats of his level of control, from what I see. Just speculation.


----------



## Orion (Oct 29, 2008)

He was weakened in his form after creating a plane of existence higher than the multiverse and all its hundreds of thousands of galactus level gods that inhabit it.......thats why he needed to re form with himself to get his powers back,he never wanted harm to come to the multiverse and thats what would have happened,I already proved what a fraction of the sources might could do there is no real speculating on his power his power as the whole source is considered omnipotent by 4th world gods who can hold whole universes in the palms of their hands,there is no speculation on the wave creating the gods of dc there is no speculation on it creating the quantam field but whatever we will agree to disagree.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

feitan said:


> He was weakened in his form



The Source has been weakened since the time of the Old Gods before COIE until very recent events. It said and showed as much.



> thats why he needed to re form with himself to get his powers back,he never wanted harm to come to the multiverse and thats what would have happened



Nowhere is this said or implied, despite revealing all the truth to Metron. Three of its creations left it totally incapacitated for an eon. So much for the Source being more than the sum of its parts, and that was the Source at its prime, unlike the Source that existed for much of the DCU story.



> there is no real speculating on his power his power as the whole source is considered omnipotent by 4th world gods



The Source was far from omnipotence, even Metron never went as far as calling it that and the Source itself admited its limitations. And I don't buy the hype of these gods when one of the most feared of them can be staggered by an angry Superman or a powerful Green Lantern, which has happened with regularity for years.



> but whatever we will agree to disagree.



Fine. Anyhow this thread is much like the ones Ukoku likes to close due to vagueness or lack of feats.


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2008)

Charcan said:


> The Source has been weakened since the time of the Old Gods before COIE until very recent events. It said and showed as much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah in their depowered forms their real power lets them shape whole universes in the palms of their hands the sources errand boy shits on new gods in their real forms,darkseid considerings the sources power omnipotence true godhood the power to destroy the 4th world and make his own 5th world and don't try to say he couldn't we know the source is going to do that,pretty much every god has had a low showing he admitted it took him by surpise and he split as a reaction,are you honestly trying to downplay the sources feats?your not going to succeed,new gods creating twisted universesit took over 200 thousand new gods souls with all their powers amplified 10 times over and darkseid tapping into the sources might to stalemate him.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

feitan said:


> Yeah in their depowered forms their real power lets them shape whole universes in the palms of their hands



That scan alone doesn't show a universe being created, just somebody doing magic between hands that didn't even look like celestial bodies.



> the sources errand boy shits on new gods in their real forms



That errand boy was ALSO getting staggered by Superman, admitting it would be best to stop the assault by trapping him with superior power instead of contradicting the claim of Supes' that he could punch him to submission eventually.

Between this and the prime Source splitting its power due to powerful external attacks, is why I wanted feats of Ares' control of whatever much he got a hold of.



> darkseid considerings the sources power omnipotence



What Darkseid considers is contradicted left and right.



> we know the source is going to do that



The Source is finally whole, so it now has nothing to do with past incarnations.



> pretty much every god has had a low showing he admitted it took him by surpise and he split as a reaction



When it explains the actions and status of the Source for all of DC's crossovers until now, being its current definitive take, it's not a low showing, it's editorial mandate. And what the Source claimed was that it didn't expect their power to do anything to it and it was dead wrong, hence the defensive reaction. It didn't shrug it off no matter how you look at it.



> it took over 200 thousand new gods souls with all their powers amplified 10 times over and darkseid tapping into the sources might to stalemate him.



Nowhere was stated that they were amplified. And Darkseid only tapped on the souls, not the Source's power.


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2008)

It shows scott free himself a new god who was about to be turned into a real new god saying and I quote''Meditating on their divinity, creating twisted Universes''sorry its a little more than making some magic in their hands,we know that mortal universes are air specs compared to the new gods just stop already,and superman is made a new gods equal when he goes through the boomtube...this crap has been explained you should really read some more dc.

your wrong again,godly bonding increases the spirits combined spiritual might 10 fold he has hundreds of thousands so atleast 200 thousand souls could be more.

Ruler of all heavens
Please just stop.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

feitan said:


> It shows scott free himself a new god who was about to be turned into a real new god saying and I quote''Meditating on their divinity, creating twisted



And if they went inside this random "cosmic cube" person's universe or was shown in more detail, I'd believe it wasn't some random statement. You pretty much need solid proof for this kind of things.



> we know that mortal universes are air specs compared to the new gods just stop already



No, it's not my fault that this "hold a universe in my hand" power for gods has been ignored time and again by most writers against kryptonians, Oans and others. It doesn't reflect their actual power level. And....



> ,and superman is made a new gods equal when he goes through the boomtube...



Yet even the Source itself is inconvenienced by the events of COIE. So much for the "dust speck" universes being nothing to the higher level beings.



> your wrong again,godly bonding increases the spirits combined spiritual might 10 fold he has hundreds of thousands so atleast 200 thousand souls could be more.



OK I forgot that part, yet he doesn't mention he shares the power of the Source, only the souls and knowledge through being linked. It only reasserts that it's not above the power of its individual creations.



> Please just stop.



You first and I follow. Red herrings are optional entertainment.


----------



## Orion (Oct 30, 2008)

It hasn't been ignored...again the boomtubes makes them equal when they go to earth they get shrunk and depowered when someone comes to the 4th world they are adjusted to the new gods size,we have seen people go to new genesis without a boom tube before they attacked darkseid...they got owned in one casual hit.

Hmm people don't cruise around talking hyperbole to themselves,scott free knows what hes talking about,its a fact that all mortal universes are like air specs to the new gods real forms.

Yeah the source who created again a plane beyond the dc multiverse and over 200 thousand galactus level beings he might have gosh?been too weak to take direct action?,you do know the AM stalemated spectre when he was practically god himself right?

He says if the source was defeated he would loose his power it doesn't get any clearer then that...while we are talking what exactly is saint seiya ares o so impressive feats?here is hourman stopping a big bang in time forever with only a fraction of a fraction of the sources split might,I would really like to see you prove anyone in seint seiya is even close to the worlogog or a power that created all the gods demigods super powers a infinite energy field and a infinite dimension of speed and was going to wipe the 4th world clean.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 30, 2008)

i hate to be a burden but ares has never appeared in saint seiya so how can we calculate how powerful he actually is?


----------



## Fang (Oct 30, 2008)

Apollo said Ares is lame. Therefore he must be weak in comparison to the rest of the Pantheon.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 30, 2008)

^ he did?

i think i heard from somewhere that ares was the most brutal of the gods


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> i hate to be a burden but ares has never appeared in saint seiya so how can we calculate how powerful he actually is?



We know the feats of beings lesser than him, some of them gods, we know the kind of armor he uses, the kind of Cosmo he possesses and feats for similar beings who wield that kind of Cosmo. And yet just like the second version of DC Ares (not a single scan of him has been posted here), he's underdeveloped in direct feats (unlike Hades), I acknowledged this earlier in the thread. The second match can only be speculated on because of this.



Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> ^ he did?
> 
> i think i heard from somewhere that ares was the most brutal of the gods



He was the cruelest of the gods (Hades being one of the few who understood this cruelty) and the worst of all the Holy Wars was against Ares. Apollo never mentioned him.



feitan said:


> 200 thousand galactus level beings





Sounds like a great thread: Big Barda vs. Galactus. He might even need the UN at the ready. 



> here is hourman



Here is an association fallacy.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 30, 2008)

^ oh i see now

anyways ares should appear sooner or later in the heaver chapter or the chaos chapter

going by lesser character feats i say ares from saint seiya can win this


----------



## Id (Oct 30, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> ^ he did?
> 
> i think i heard from somewhere that ares was the most brutal of the gods


I believe so. 

Well he lead the 2nd or 3rd holy war which placed Athena and her Saints to the close to total annihilation. It was the first time, Athena allowed weapons to be used in war. Because of it, it is regarded as the most brutal Holy War in history. More so then the Previous Holy War with Hades, where only two Saints survived. 

Other than that, we know two things of SS Ares.
He belongs to one of the 12 Olympic Champions.
And Phontos revelation, that all major Gods have the power to create their own universe.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 31, 2008)

Id said:


> I believe so.
> 
> Well he lead the 2nd or 3rd holy war which placed Athena and her Saints to the close to total annihilation. It was the first time, Athena allowed weapons to be used in war. Because of it, it is regarded as the most brutal Holy War in history. More so then the Previous Holy War with Hades, where only two Saints survived.
> 
> ...



ares sounds powerful and violent

heh and i though thanatos was violent towards opponents


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 31, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> ares sounds powerful and violent
> 
> heh and i though thanatos was violent towards opponents



Thanatos had a vicious streak. But just the warriors of Ares were called Berserkers because they killed and destroyed everything without rest.


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> ares sounds powerful and violent
> 
> heh and i though thanatos was violent towards opponents



I wished they animated, or come up with another manga prequal that illustrates the entire Ares ordeal. We only have accesses to bits of information.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 31, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Thanatos had a vicious streak. But just the warriors of Ares were called Berserkers because they killed and destroyed everything without rest.



also ares>>>>>thanatos and hypnos combined


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> also ares>>>>>thanatos and hypnos combined



In short, yes. The Olympic Champions, are the 12 most powerful Gods under Zeus rule. Ares being one of them. Thanatos and Hypnos are only Demi-Gods under Hades.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 31, 2008)

off topic

i wonder if the olympians had to battle the titans with only 6 people or if they received help?

i also wonder how the power ranking of the olympians and the titans go?


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> off topic
> 
> i wonder if the olympians had to battle the titans with only 6 people or if they received help?
> 
> i also wonder how the power ranking of the olympians and the titans go?



The Olympians and the Titans did battle one another. I don?t know the number of Olympians ATM, but it was up against 12 Titans.  I think its hinted that one of the Titans betrayed their own, which could have left them to their downfall.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 31, 2008)

Wait, let me get this straight:

It's accepted blindly that Saint Seiya gods can create universes because it's stated, but a direct scan of New Gods creating universes is dismissed?

And Hourman with the Warlogog is an association fallacy, despite the fact that it is directly shown he was using an incomplete Warlogog, and it is directly stated that the Warlogog is part of the Source's power?


----------



## Id (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I don’t know how this whole topic went about.
But Phontos (the Elder God, first generation of the Gods I believe)  stated all the major Gods can create their own universe. Cronos did so, he is the vary reason why there is a Saint Seiya universe. Ipateous created his own universe, and goes on to show it off. Apollo out right destroyed it, and then re-created it.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Oct 31, 2008)

yea the battle between the titans and the olympians did happen

the olympians were outnumbered 2 to 1 though if they received no help at all

i wonder if all twevle titans were to battle now again who would face who?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 1, 2008)

Endless Mike said:


> Hourman with the Warlogog is an association fallacy, despite the fact that it is directly shown he was using an incomplete Warlogog, and it is directly stated that the Warlogog is part of the Source's power?



Because the Warlogog is a specialized godly computer and Hourman is an apprentice of Metron for that purpose while Ares was tapping into an unknown amount of raw energies, not showing himself able to shake local timespace manipulation from him by a Darkseid outside of New Genesis/Apokolips (so no "true form" powerscaling).

And the implications of the consequences of Ares and Darkseid fulfilling their ambitions then are moot since the Source wasn't even there as everybody believed, they'd only have broken out the Bleed.



Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> yea the battle between the titans and the olympians did happen
> 
> the olympians were outnumbered 2 to 1 though if they received no help at all
> 
> i wonder if all twevle titans were to battle now again who would face who?



It's not known who exactly fought who, only that Zeus sealed all of the Titans by the end and notably fought Cronus.


----------



## Orion (Nov 1, 2008)

The power was already shown,it had enough to make a infinite energy dimension,a infinite speed dimension,create every god in dc give almost every super power in dc,and at the point the ares was going to steal it was at the point that it was stronger then it was since released,it took an avatar of the source 2 old gods and every mind/hope/powers of the universe to beat ares,there is no denying or questioning the power,the fact that the power came from the source and destroyed the old gods the very people who split the source and that I showed a mere fraction of the worlogog which is only a fraction of the source stopping a big bang in time forever should be enough to defeat a practically no feat SS ares.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Nov 1, 2008)

Charcan said:


> Because the Warlogog is a specialized godly computer and Hourman is an apprentice of Metron for that purpose while Ares was tapping into an unknown amount of raw energies, not showing himself able to shake local timespace manipulation from him by a Darkseid outside of New Genesis/Apokolips (so no "true form" powerscaling).
> 
> And the implications of the consequences of Ares and Darkseid fulfilling their ambitions then are moot since the Source wasn't even there as everybody believed, they'd only have broken out the Bleed.
> 
> ...



if they were forced to fight a two on one battle then

zues would of difintlh fought against cronus

probably poiseden would of fought against oceanus

if they were to battle again in a twelve vs twelve match who would battle who?


----------



## Id (Nov 4, 2008)

Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> if they were forced to fight a two on one battle then
> 
> zues would of difintlh fought against cronus
> 
> ...



Specifics are not mentioned, we know that the war took place (Titans vs. Olympians).  I would think each other would scatter to counter act each other weakness, instead of matching up natural affinity vs natural affinity. 

The war with Ares followed shortly after Gigas (giants). 
-----------------------------------------------



The battle against Ares, the god of war was considerably more severe within the various wars that have existed. It is said that Ares is the most cruel of the gods. Ares would plant various seeds of conflict across the world, creating conflicts among the humans across the globe. Ares army was divided in four types, Flame, Fire, Fear, and Desperation. They where called the Beserker, because they fought at their limit, killing and destroying everything within its path. 

It is said, that battle between the 4 battalion and the saints of Athena continued with out rest. In this era, 56 titles of saints where assigned. This is the total number  active Saints, in today’s era. (the purpose, is let fans know that 88 is the maximum number of titles that can be assigned.) The bronze, silver, and even the rebust efforts of the Gold saints where futile. They where numerically outnumbered, the Saints where defeated one after another by the brutality of the berserkers. 

Athena permitted the saint of Libra to use its weapons, against Ares battalion. The saints who received Libras weapons defeated Ares berserkers in a blink of an eye. With the defeat of his battalion, it is said that Ares, sought out sanctuary in Hades Realm. 
------------------------

Well we find out just how strong Libras weapons are. When he is compared to Shion, members and fans are quick to give Shion most of the fights, because at least in his arsenal of cosmo power. Shion has more to relay on. But for damn sure, he need to keep it at a distance. Because Libra only needs to accesses one of his weapons, to do maximum damage at close range.


----------



## Gorgatron (Nov 4, 2008)

feitan said:


> Its never been ignored as far as I know he still to this day has the godwave so I don't see how they would have retconned it but still let him use it,it didn't happen because the last remaining old golds and takion managed to stop him before he gained true godhood with it(pretty much plot)but we know for sure it was going to happen,
> and here you go
> ,new gods are giants compared to planets...imagine how big their planets are compared to ours.



Wow those planets look like marbels in comparison to him.


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks for the info Id

anyways ares should appear sooner or later

and if they were to battle again the matches (so far) would be as follows

zeus vs cronus

hera vs rhea

athena vs themis

poiseden vs oceanus

ares vs krios

and 

hades vs hyperion


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

feitan said:


> The power was already shown



For Ares? I'm not convinced.



Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> thanks for the info Id
> 
> anyways ares should appear sooner or later
> 
> ...



If they were matched by attributes Hyperion would battle Apollo because 
*Spoiler*: __ 



both are deities of the Sun.




And Mnemosyne was sexed by Zeus, so that's a no-brainer as well. Lol at Zeus having a fabulous armor yet bedding goddesses and human women left and right.


----------



## Id (Nov 5, 2008)

Its hinted that Saroi grandpa could be Zeus. And was originally revealed to be the father off Seiya, Shun, Ikky, Shiru, Hyoga, and the rest of 100 plus orphans gathered.

Coincidence I think not


----------



## Divine Saint Of Aries (Nov 5, 2008)

Charcan said:


> For Ares? I'm not convinced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hyperion seems like the second strongest of the titans

hades was probably the second strongest

so thats why i originally though he might of battled against hyperion

anyways are we getting a little off topic with this or what?

if we are i will make a new vs thread for this or something


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Nov 5, 2008)

Id said:


> Its hinted that Saroi grandpa could be Zeus. And was originally revealed to be the father off Seiya, Shun, Ikky, Shiru, Hyoga, and the rest of 100 plus orphans gathered.
> 
> Coincidence I think not



I like crazy theories but damn that's a Luke-Leia fiasco waiting to happen and it's kinda contradicted already. 



Divine Saint Of Aries said:


> anyways are we getting a little off topic with this or what?
> 
> if we are i will make a new vs thread for this or something



Good idea.


----------

